# 23-year-old woman forced to pay for Uber ride with sex, during her escape gets nailed by car



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.abcnews4.com/story/29760...r-criminal-sexual-conduct#.VcsPD4shgaM.mailto


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I had heard a lot of teachers ubered during the summer.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

seriously you can't make this stuff up .. I recommend canceling your cable tv and just tune in right here to "The uP" (uberPeople) for all your entertainment needs!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I remember when things like this used to make national news.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberDirtbag.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doesn't add up. If the sex was to pay for the ride, why was she the recipient of the oral sex? And what position in a car would he had to have done to give her oral sex in a way that she couldn't escape it?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As Uber continues to reduce rates and chase away their decent drivers, we will be reading more and more stories like this. Their revolving door policy to replace drivers tired of their shit is resulting in nothing but bottom feeders as drivers.

The new decent drivers lured into Uber's web through the Craigslist ad lies, quickly leave when they figure out the truth.

The majority of those who are left are those who are incapable of finding employment elsewhere. And in this case, sick twisted predtors.

I know that there are exceptions. My point is, the decent drivers are quicky getting out - numbered by the dregs of society. The sad part is, Uber could care less. In fact, they seem to prefer this new breed of drivers since they are easily convinced to believe Uber's continual lies.


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

Jerry Zucker Middle School of Science??? Didn't he direct Airplane!? Was this guy's previous employer John Hughes High?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber should just put a call out for drivers WILLING to carry riders for sex. UBERShag signup runs for a couple of weeks then the drivers get deactivated- I'm absolutely certain dozens of drivers would reveal their intentions.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

On behalf of legal, licensed cabbies everywhere, all I can say is:
Thank you, Uber Bottom Feeders for finally getting us off of page 3 of the NY Post.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

keymusic said:


> Jerry Zucker Middle School of Science??? Didn't he direct Airplane!? Was this guy's previous employer John Hughes High?


That's hilarious.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> On behalf of legal, licensed cabbies everywhere, all I can say is:
> Thank you, Uber Bottom Feeders for finally getting us off of page 3 of the NY Post.


Bingo !!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

he will be back soon
Revolving door


----------

